# [SOLVED] Why does it ask for password



## rjeff11 (Apr 17, 2008)

i have a network of five computers: three running XP and Two on Vista. There is a printer connected to one of XP computers I want to print to. When I try to access The XP computer I am prompted for password. All passwords have been disable on this computer. Any of the other computers can be accessed and are not prompted for password. The computer asking for password can also access any of the other computers without being prompted. Why is it asking for password? and How do I shut it off? Please help!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Why does it ask for password*

Turn on Simple Sharing on the XP machine.

Also, here's a fix for some possible access issues.

Create a file in notepad named FIXANON.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : FIXANON.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be FIXANON.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.

Reboot the computer.


----------



## rjeff11 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Why does it ask for password*

Thanks for the reply. I did as you instructed and still cannot access that stupid computer. any other ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Why does it ask for password*

Create a user account on the machine with the shared resources with the same name/password as is used by the connecting machine to login to Windows. Note that Vista defaults to file sharing disabled with no password on the user account.


----------



## rjeff11 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Why does it ask for password*

Were In! Thanks the user account idea worked. I can now print to that machine from any of the other four computers. Been working on this for weeks. Cant believe it was that easy.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Why does it ask for password*

Some things are easy, some are not so easy. :grin:


----------

